# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  سؤال : مجلة الأحكام العدلية أفضل شرح وطبعة له

## العوضي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخواني بارك الله فيكم أريد منك أفضل شرح للمجلة وقد سمعت أن هناك من شرح وفقاً للمذهب الحنفي ومنهم من شرحه وفقاً للمذهب الحنبلي .

وأريد أفضل طبعة له .

----------


## مصطفى حسنين

*بسم الله، والحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم:*
شروح *مجلة الأحكام العدلية* ليس فيها ما يسير وفقا للمذهب الحنبلي؛ بل جميعها يسير تبعا للمذهب الحنفي؛ فقد كان المذهبَ المعتمد في القضاء تحت حكم الخلافة العثمانية، وألفت المجلة تبعا له أصولا وقواعد وفروعا.
وأهم شروح المجلة شرح الشيخ علي حيدر المسمى: ((درر الحكام شرح مجلة الأحكام))، منه مصورة لدار الكتب العلمية - لبنان / بيروت، وهو بتعريب: المحامي فهمي الحسيني.
*ومن شروحها الجيدة أيضا*: شرح الشيخ محمد طاهر الأتاسي، طبع بمطبعة حمص ـ بسوريا، في ستة أجزاء كبار، وهي طبعة نادرة جدا وعزيزة الوجود حتى في المكتبات العامة.
وهناك *مجلة الأحكام الشرعية* للشيخ أحمد القاري المكي، وهي تقنين للشريعة وفقا للمذهب الحنبلي، نشرت بمكتبة تهامة بجدة في مجلد، ولعلك تقصدها في سؤالك.

----------


## العوضي

> *بسم الله، والحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم:*
> شروح *مجلة الأحكام العدلية* ليس فيها ما يسير وفقا للمذهب الحنبلي؛ بل جميعها يسير تبعا للمذهب الحنفي؛ فقد كان المذهبَ المعتمد في القضاء تحت حكم الخلافة العثمانية، وألفت المجلة تبعا له أصولا وقواعد وفروعا.
> وأهم شروح المجلة شرح الشيخ علي حيدر المسمى: ((درر الحكام شرح مجلة الأحكام))، منه مصورة لدار الكتب العلمية - لبنان / بيروت، وهو بتعريب: المحامي فهمي الحسيني.
> *ومن شروحها الجيدة أيضا*: شرح الشيخ محمد طاهر الأتاسي، طبع بمطبعة حمص ـ بسوريا، في ستة أجزاء كبار، وهي طبعة نادرة جدا وعزيزة الوجود حتى في المكتبات العامة.
> وهناك *مجلة الأحكام الشرعية* للشيخ أحمد القاري المكي، وهي تقنين للشريعة وفقا للمذهب الحنبلي، نشرت بمكتبة تهامة بجدة في مجلد، ولعلك تقصدها في سؤالك.


بارك الله فيك ونفع بك أخي الكريم .

بالنسبة لشرح علي حيدر فهل مصورة دار الكتب العلمية أفضل طبعة ؟ وهل هي التي في ثلاثة مجلدات ؟

وبالنسبة لشرح الشيخ أحمد القاري ربما هو الذي ذكرته كوني سمعت المعلومة من المحاضر بالكلية .

----------


## مصطفى حسنين

> بالنسبة لشرح علي حيدر فهل مصورة دار الكتب العلمية أفضل طبعة ؟ وهل هي التي في ثلاثة مجلدات ؟
> وبالنسبة لشرح الشيخ أحمد القاري ربما هو الذي ذكرته كوني سمعت المعلومة من المحاضر بالكلية .


- شرح علي حيدر طبع طبعة قديمة، بحيفا، بالمطبعة العباسية، سنة: 1925، وصورتها دار الكتب العلمية، وهي في عشرة أجزاء في خمسة مجلدات، وهذا رابطه: 
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...C3%CD%DF%C7%E3.
- وليس لأحمد القاري شرح على مجلته، وإنما ألف القاري مجلته (*مجلة الأحكام الشرعية*) على غرار مجلة الأحكام العدلية لكن وَفْقًا للمذهب الحنبلي، وطبعت ـ  كما سبق  ـ بمكتبة تهامة بجدة، وقدم لها وترجم لصاحبها الدكتور عبد الوهاب أبو سليمان.

----------


## ابو عبدالله العراقي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... 
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## ابو عبدالله العراقي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
هناك ايضاً شرح للمجلة قام به المرحوم الاستاذ منير القاضي على اربعة مجلدات وطبعة في مطبعة العاني 1949  ببغداد ونحن ان شاء الله في صدد ادخلها وان شاء الله نقوم برفعها لكم في اقرب وقت ومن الله التوفيق

----------


## دكتور رمضان حبيب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
برجاء ممن يقتني شروح مجلة الأحكام العدلية وخاصة شرح الآتاسي وشرح الاستاذ منير القاضي ان يتكرم برفعه لمسيس الحاجة إليهما

----------


## عبد القادر الخلف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إخواننا الكرام هل من يدلنا على نسخة من كتاب درر الحكام شرح مجلة الأحكام بنسخة مصورة بي دي إف ولكم جزيل الشكر.

----------


## تمزي أحمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ؛
تفضل أخي ما طلبت على الرابط التالي :http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=5017

----------


## تمزي أحمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ؛
تفضل أخي الكتاب الذي طلبت وهو موجود على موقع المكتبة الوقفية.
http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=5017

----------


## تمزي أحمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ؛
تفضل يا أخي الكتاب الذي طلبته وهو موجود على موقع المكتبة الوقفية.
http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=5017

----------


## تمزي أحمد

أرجوا من إدارة الموقع الإبقاء على المشاركة الأخيرة فقط وحذف الباقي بعد حدوث هذا التكرار خطأ وشكرا.

----------


## محمد عبد القادر

نحيط اإخوة الكرام في الوقفية و غيرهم من الإخوة المهتمين بكتب الفقية أن الجزء الثاني من كتاب :" درر الحكام شرح مجلة الأحكام " في الصفحة التالية [url=http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=5017]

----------

